# Application lecture magazine



## slybzh (3 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais avoir un avis.
On me donne des magazines format pdf sur une clé usb. Je voudrais les lire sur mon iPad avec une application qui utilise le partage de fichier (sans avoir à importer dans iTunes) et qui permet la lecture d'une double page.
J'ai cherché, peut-être mal, mais je n'ai pas trouvé.

Avez-vous une idée?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## slybzh (3 Janvier 2016)

J'ai peut-être trouvé l'appli: goodreader, vous connaissez?
C'est payant, j'aurais aimé confirmation de sa bonne qualité avant de l'acheter...


----------



## Gwen (3 Janvier 2016)

Salut.

Personnellement j'utilise GoodReader de manière intensive sur mon iPad. C'est l'application que j'ai installée depuis la sortie du premier iPad et que j'utilise encore quotidiennement. Je conseille à tout le monde d'investir dedans, c'est quasiment un indispensable sous iOS.

Bien sûr, elle permet de lire les PDF, que ce soit en simple page comme en doubles pages. Mais elle permet aussi de les annoter, de créer des marque-pages et bien plus encore.

C’est aussi un excellent gestionnaire de fichiers, et pas que pour les PDF. Tu peux tout mettre dedans, même si iOS n'est pas capable de lire le fichier. Tu peux sauver des fichiers depuis le mail et le réexpédier à un correspondant... 

Bref, je ne pourrais pas m'en passer et donc OUI, le prix demandé les vaut bien.


----------



## slybzh (3 Janvier 2016)

Super, bon je tente alors!
Merci beaucoup pour ces conseils!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2016)

Good reader est la seule appli qui devrait être installer par défaut sur iOS... Elle est tellement géniale, je n'ai qu'une seule question: comment est il possible que tu ne l'a connaisse pas si tu suis un tout petit peu les actualités iOS?


----------



## lineakd (3 Janvier 2016)

@slybzh, documents readdle peut aussi faire l'affaire.
Sinon pour l'app goodreader, tu as le logiciel goodreaderusb pour le mac ou le pc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2016)

goodreader pro et j'en ai essaye plein  d'autres


----------



## slybzh (4 Janvier 2016)

En effet après un peu d'essais, super appli. 
J'étais un peu réfractaire à la lecture sur iPad, je pense que c'est pour ça que je ne la connaissais pas.

Par contre une chose que je n'arrive pas à faire: changer la configuration de la vue en double page, pour avoir soit page paire à gauche-page impaire à droite, soit l'inverse.
Pour certains fichiers, ça coupe des tableaux ou photos et les met avec le contenu d'une page qui n'a pas de rapport.

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de supprimer une page en début de document, mais ce n'est pas satisfaisant...

Des idées?


----------



## adixya (4 Janvier 2016)

cloudreader qui est gratuit permet d'inverser la lecture des pages et de visionner des doubles pages... Et de charger des fichiers par wifi sans iTunes.
Pour les coupures de tableaux ou de photos, je ne sais pas...


----------



## slybzh (5 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,

j'ai essayé cloudreader mais j'avoue préférer goodreader. En plus, comme je l'ai acheté, je préférerais l'utiliser.

Quand je disais coupure de photos ou tableaux, je parlais de ceux qui étaient publiés sur une double page, du coup le fait de coupler une page avec une autre page adjacente mais sans rapport (pas celle qui contient l'autre moitié de la photo, exemple si la photo est publiée sur pages 7 et 8, coupler 7 avec 6 et 8 avec 9) gache complètement l'effet.

Pas d'idée pour configurer la vue en double page alors?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2016)

peut etre en envoyant un email a goodreader ?


----------



## slybzh (6 Janvier 2016)

J'ai déjà envoyé un mail à goodreader, resté sans réponse.
Mais ça y est, j'ai trouvé la solution. Elle était tellement simple que j'en ai honte...
Il suffit de choisir l'option "double page with front cover" dans le menu "pages layout" et là il retire la couverture du décompte des pages, et ça les recale pile poil... Tellement facile que trop facile!


----------

